# Courtesy of My Wife



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

My baby girl 
View attachment 176951

:laugh: hows that for photography

Go Steelers


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

We need a face shot!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

fishguy1313 said:


> We need a face shot!


Yeeeaa I was gonna but I don't want to put her out there like that, I can see it now, your married to the guy that hates everybody









I friggin spelled Liquid wrong didn't I


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

lol
I see a POTM entry...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Winkyee said:


> lol
> I see a POTM entry...


If I win do I finally get a Steeler smiley







?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

We don't need a face shot...we just need to see more..haha
Go EAGLES!

That would be a good match up Eagles/Steelers


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wow nice spelling.









you tried. but in the end you still failed :nod:


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Liqud.

Classic.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I just noticed..Liqud....hmmm...is that how its supposed to be spelled?
Good job


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Liquid said:


> My baby girl
> View attachment 176951
> 
> :laugh: hows that for photography
> ...


:laugh: hows that for spelling

Go Steelers!!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Wow! Do you have names for them?

Btw, gotta love the misspelling rofl


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Public education in NY.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> Public education in NY.


lol 
You got something against NY education?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Definitley a good pic lol
And Notaverage...love the avatar!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats on teh boobs liqud


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

lol an obvious test for A.D.D, congrats you all passed.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> Wow! Do you have names for them?
> 
> Btw, gotta love the misspelling rofl


Head and Banger.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

More plz!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

skubasteve! said:


> More plz!


Big Negative, their will be no more touching yourselves to my wife







. Was actually planning on posting something before the superbowl but she put my favorite shirt on this morning so said fug it.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

word, i have my wifes in my sig


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Liquid said:


> More plz!


Big Negative, their will be no more touching yourselves to my wife :laugh: . Was actually planning on posting something before the superbowl but she put my favorite shirt on this morning so said fug it.
[/quote]

.......fineeeee, ill take over from here then


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> More plz!


Big Negative, their will be no more touching yourselves to my wife :laugh: . Was actually planning on posting something before the superbowl but she put my favorite shirt on this morning so said fug it.
[/quote]

.......fineeeee, ill take over from here then


















[/quote]

nice how much those run ya









A tit off thread







good idea


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Do you have any pictures of her holding a fish?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Do you have any pictures of her holding a fish?


yeah right, I can't get her to eat fish none the less hold one


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Fish is delicious!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

lol,
fixed without creative photochop

View attachment 176972
ping


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Winkyee said:


> lol,
> fixed without creative photochop
> 
> View attachment 176972
> ping










I owe ya


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

liquids wife > dawgz wife


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ICEE said:


> liquids wife > dawgz wife


/sniff ..I just want to thank the pie..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

She spelled your name wrong.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

f*ck the spelling those are some nice titties







Enjoy 'em


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Feefa said:


> f*ck the spelling those are some nice titties
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember Feefa, no matter how hot you think those titties are, someone, somewhere is sick and tired of putting up with her sh*t.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

True true, us boys always get bored don't we???


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Feefa said:


> True true, us boys always get bored don't we???


yep, I definitely can attest to temporary retardation. 8+ years on and off and 10 years married and as ridiculously thorough as I am I can't find one fallacy. Fucked up part is if I was her I would have killed me by now. ffs my own parents threatened to disown me if I ever f*ck up on her again. Think I need a shock collar or something that electrocutes the sh*t out of me every time I get a hard on.. But then again I love electricity :laugh:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

wow guys, hawt pics of your bitches...


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I can top that just need a phone book and the correct spelling of escorts,and to borrow 200$


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I can top that just need a phone book and the correct spelling of escorts,and to borrow 200$


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I can top that just need a phone book and the correct spelling of escorts,and to borrow 200$


damn, what a hater!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I can top that just need a phone book and the correct spelling of escorts,and to borrow 200$


damn, what a hater!
[/quote]

I'd have to smack her around if she was only charging $200..

Believe it or not looks has nothing to do with why I married her, in my life time I've went through woman Governors would risk their political careers over lol. I just got real lucky by ending up with one of the few sane ones out there.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

anyone who noticed the spelling error is obviously gay. i didn't even see it till i read down some.

liquid- show this to your wife:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Liquid said:


> I can top that just need a phone book and the correct spelling of escorts,and to borrow 200$


damn, what a hater!
[/quote]

I'd have to smack her around if she was only charging $200..

Believe it or not looks has nothing to do with why I married her, in my life time I've went through woman Governors would risk their political careers over lol. I just got real lucky by ending up with one of the few sane ones out there.
[/quote]

I hope I did too... so far so good...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Boobah said:


> anyone who noticed the spelling error is obviously gay. i didn't even see it till i read down some.
> 
> liquid- show this to your wife:


lol no wonder I get a better work out when she goes with me


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Boobah said:


> anyone who noticed the spelling error is obviously gay. i didn't even see it till i read down some.
> 
> liquid- show this to your wife:


So that's why I'm so heathy


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

can we get a behind shot? Maybe with a thong on?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

maknwar said:


> can we get a behind shot? Maybe with a thong on?


f*ck no lol thats for my eyes only


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I was talking about you. J/k, it was worth asking.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Archery>'football'


----------

